# s t r e t c h . . .!



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My 7 month old Carly can really stretch that long body out!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She's growing when she's sleeping and stretching! 
I swear every time my pups woke up and stretched, they were bigger/longer. Sweet pic!


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

Good grief! Is she part snake?


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

My Rune loves to stretch like that too!! Good idea for a photo contest.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, she is part snake!! Great picture


----------



## Dexter (Jul 25, 2010)

alien !


----------



## Shneeg11 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm just glad to see another Okie on the board.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

She's a riot to have around. I sometimes call her "Slinky". 

(Hi from OKC!  )


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow she sure does stretch lol


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Holy moly!! That honestly looks photoshoped. Absolutely crazy!!


----------



## Shneeg11 (Aug 17, 2010)

dogfaeries said:


> She's a riot to have around. I sometimes call her "Slinky".
> 
> (*Hi from OKC!*  )


Hello from the same place


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Here's a pic to show you she really is a normal GSD, LOL


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Holy Moly! lol she is like "Elastagirl" from the Incredibles movie!


----------

